# See the JULY 2016 HF Photo of the Month Contest



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*It is time to vote in the HF Photo of the Month Contest for July 2016.
*
I apologize for being a day late in opening the voting; however, voting is open until August 1st 2016.

I'll work on the August Contest as I can. I need to go to the barn and hose Chief off in this extreme heat right now.

*WATER, and Cooling Off With It* will be the Theme for August, by the way. LOL


----------

